# Fall Pomp Run??



## badwick (Nov 17, 2008)

When do the pomp heat up in the fall?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The water has to get cooler before they start South.



When you see me standing on the beach with rod in hand. c2


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Me too. 

I Had great luck from Feb till the slime and sea weed showed up. 

I scored more big reds and blacks on those nasty Feb and early march mornings. 

Can't wait to go back.

See y'all there EOP.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

When the water temp is about 68 degrees hit the beach!


----------

